# Grafiktablett



## adam111 (24. Januar 2018)

Hi,  ich habe das Forum fließend auf der Suche nach einem ähnlichen Thema durchgesehen, fand es aber nicht und entschied, hier zu schreiben. Ich stehe vor der Wahl eines Geschenks für eine Person, die süchtig nach Fotografie ist. Diese Person verarbeitet Fotos (retuschiert).  Wird sich das Grafiktablett im Prinzip nützlich erweisen? Ist es die kleine Arbeitsfläche genug?
Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass das Medium wegen der Notwendigkeit für Amplitudenbewegungen von Hand unbequem sein kann. Erwähnenswert ist auch, dass er im Moment Fotos auf dem 13' Monitor des Laptops verarbeitet.
Wer benutzt das Tablet bei der Verarbeitung oder bevorzugt mehr Maus? Lohnt es sich, ein solcher Tablett zu schenken oder ist es die Geldverschwendung? Ich fand einige Varianten, aber kann selbst nicht wählen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------

